# Croup Contagious?



## Greenlea

I'm putting this here instead of in health, because it has to do with kids and a party.

My niece was in the E.R. last night with croup. We have a family party tomorrow so I asked my SIL what was going on with it. She said that my niece was acting better and her fever broke, so she's still planning on bringing her to the party, which is tomorrow. If she was just in the E.R. last night - wouldn't she still be contagious tomorrow?

I ask because I was planning on bringing my 4.5 mth old and 2yr old son to the party with my DH. Now I don't think I want to go, as I do not want them to get croup, especially my younger one.

Also, my SIL said, if my niece didn't go, her DH and other two kids (6 & 1) were still planning on going. Couldn't they be carrying the virus, or already have it even if they aren't showing symptoms yet? And possibly give it to my kids even though my niece isn't at the party?

I don't want to stop my SIL and kids from going to the party if they want to, but I just want to make sure if we do go, we wont' get sick.


----------



## Peony

Croup is a condition caused by a virus, could be any number of viruses. Not all kids get croup, some do, others don't. Now the virus that caused it is another story, and how contagious that is is anyone's guess. And if the other children are contagious but with no symptoms yet, big unknown. Having had one child that has gotten croup numerous times, I wouldn't be taking her to a party where other children would be that soon after having it.


----------



## Addie

Ditto what Peony said. My DS had croup recently, and his ped said there are something like forty different viruses that can cause it. So, if your niece is contagious, it doesn't mean your kids will get croup - but it also doesn't mean they won't, of course.

Also, croup typically gets worse at night. So just because your niece seems to be feeling better today, tonight could be a different story and could cause them to change their minds. Croup symptoms typically last 5-6 days, and peak around the 2nd or 3rd day (not for everyone, of course, but it was true for DS). Do you know if she got treated with steroids in the ER? That could contribute to her feeling better.

Here's some useful info on croup. HTH!


----------



## Greenlea

So my niece woke up with the bad cough still and a 103.3 fever today. I decided, after these couple of opinions and some opinions of people IRL who's kids have had croup, to not go to the party. The fact that her fever has not broken, to me, means she's still contagious and I just don't want to expose my young 4.5 mth old to that, let alone my 2yr old. They both got the flu at the beginning of the month after being at a birthday party with a sick boy, so I am just not going to risk that again. No hard feelings, not mad, just being a cautious parent.


----------



## JudiAU

They are made because your behavior "made" their behavior look bad.

In fact, they made poor choices for the health of their sick kid and the store of others.


----------



## myfairbabies

Croup can be very scary, especially for a tiny baby with tiny airways. I still remember the pure terror I felt as a child when I would get croup, and be unable to breath. I thought I was going to die. You were right, I would not have brought my kids to that party. The parent feel guilty and are trying to push that guilt onto you. They'll get over it.


----------



## 1blueheron

Oh gee, no you didn't do anything to merit anger, unless you went around badmouthing them to others or something. When I saw the first post, I was going to suggest a "pedi advised against us going" approach, but obviously it's too late for that.

Croup sucks, and sometimes it sucks A LOT, so no way would I have gone. Since it's generally viral, I don't think I'd take temporary symptom relief as a sign that someone's not contagious (or absence of symptoms + exposure, in the case of siblings).

You did the right thing, IMO, and as someone else said, chances are they'll get over it.


----------



## Peony

Wait, are these the family members that had the B-Day party where the birthday child was quite ill during the party and you guys ended up getting the nastiness? If that was you and this is the same family then yeah, I wouldn't expect them to suddenly realize the error of their ways and that not everyone wants to share in the misery that is sick children. Some people just lack common sense and courtesy to others which is not dragging sick children to a party.


----------



## Agatha_Ann

I get so angry when it comes to croup, because we had family do the same thing! They were coming to town for a Thanksgiving or Easter thing, and sent an email on their way out the door (before the 3 hour drive) that youngest has croup, just letting everyone know in case that makes them uncomfortable.HOW SELFISH! You know your kid is sick with a very contagious virus, but you are still coming and expecting everyone else to make concessions for YOU. GRRRR! Well, we ended up stopping by just for about 10 minutes, because we wanted to say hi to all the family coming. DS3 was super sick within three days. If you can't tell, I'm just a little bitter about it







You are totally in the right, and I agree with the previous poster, you are making good choices for your child and it is making them realize how


----------



## Agatha_Ann

Sorry, posting is all kinds of messed up for me today! It is making them realize how selfish they are being!


----------



## Lisa1970

I do not know that it is contagious. I have never had 2 children get it within a long time of each other. I have 5 children.


----------



## cocoanib

You are doing nothing wrong. I would'nt go either.

They just feel bad about their decision, so really it's on them.


----------



## Lisa1970

There is no way it would be contagious..or that anything would be contagious, after the symptoms have gone by. Things are contagious before symtoms and sometimes during, but once the fever is gone and no more symptoms, all is fine.


----------



## nukuspot

My 2 y/o just had croup. Our doctor said the virus (parainfluenza) that caused it can be contagious for up to 7 days. And she said for sure as long as there is fever they are contagious. My DD has a fever at night but less in the day. Her cough was way worse at night than in the day. It really sucked, she didn't sleep for 4 days straight, and she got it from our Children's Museum. Yes, it is contagious! I would have not brought her to the party. I think you made the right decision.


----------



## MomtoDandJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JudiAU*
> 
> They are made because your behavior "made" their behavior look bad.
> 
> In fact, they made poor choices for the health of their sick kid and the store of others.


Yes, I totally agree! You are totally correct to do what's best for your family - and I would not have taken my children to a party under those circumstances either. They are just upset because your decision not to go highlighted the fact that they were being inconsiderate towards others.


----------



## bella99

My daughter had croup when she was 23 months. She went from mild cold symptoms to the awful croupy cough within a day. BUT...she never had a fever and after being treated with steroids, she exhibited only a minor cough for a few days after.

I think it is completely understandable to not want to take your children to a party with a child with croup or any other contagious virus for that matter. Any respiratory virus in a young baby or toddler can result in croup, because it's the inflammation of the airway that causes the diagnosis of croup (adults don't get it because our airways are much larger and the same inflammation doesn't affect us in the same way). I don't think they should be bringing her to the party if she still has a fever. However, just because she is sick, doesn't mean her siblings shouldn't attend the party. That would be like suggesting they all stay home from school just because they have a sick sibling at home and that's not realistic.


----------



## Greenlea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peony*
> 
> Wait, are these the family members that had the B-Day party where the birthday child was quite ill during the party and you guys ended up getting the nastiness? If that was you and this is the same family then yeah, I wouldn't expect them to suddenly realize the error of their ways and that not everyone wants to share in the misery that is sick children. Some people just lack common sense and courtesy to others which is not dragging sick children to a party.


Actually not the same family, but yeah that was me that posted that. My kids got the flu at the beginning of the month from another family party (but different party goers/host) so that was making me want to be extra cautious.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bella99*
> 
> My daughter had croup when she was 23 months. She went from mild cold symptoms to the awful croupy cough within a day. BUT...she never had a fever and after being treated with steroids, she exhibited only a minor cough for a few days after.
> 
> I think it is completely understandable to not want to take your children to a party with a child with croup or any other contagious virus for that matter. Any respiratory virus in a young baby or toddler can result in croup, because it's the inflammation of the airway that causes the diagnosis of croup (adults don't get it because our airways are much larger and the same inflammation doesn't affect us in the same way). I don't think they should be bringing her to the party if she still has a fever. *However, just because she is sick, doesn't mean her siblings shouldn't attend the party. That would be like suggesting they all stay home from school just because they have a sick sibling at home and that's not realistic.*


Right, and I understand that. I never expected them to keep their other kids home. It just worried me that since she still had the fever, and was contagious, that her other kids may already be sick so I was just choosing to not be around any of their family. I was making that choice for my family, without trying to stop their whole family from going to the party.


----------



## Llyra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lisa1970*
> 
> There is no way it would be contagious..or that anything would be contagious, after the symptoms have gone by. Things are contagious before symtoms and sometimes during, but once the fever is gone and no more symptoms, all is fine.


This is not always true. Noroviruses, for instance, can be contagious for up to two weeks after the symptoms have resolved. That is why it is so difficult to prevent them from spreading.

Croup is not caused by any one microorganism. There are several viral and bacterial causes, including parainfluenza, influenza A and B, RSV, adenovirus, measles, and a number of primary and secondary bacterial infections. Each one of those has its own pattern of incubation and contagion. Parainfluenza is implicated in about 75 % of cases. That virus continues to be excreted for three to sixteen days following primary infection. The incubation period is two to seven days, which means that it's possible, I believe, for the child to be contagious for 14 days following the onset of symptoms. It's also very common for older family members to be infected but asymptomatic, and to shed virus.

http://www.cdc.gov/ncidod/dvrd/revb/respiratory/hpivfeat.htm
http://pathmicro.med.sc.edu/virol/para-rsv-aden.htm
http://emedicine.medscape.com/article/224708-overview

OP-- I think you were right. Obviously we can't all stay home all the time, just on the chance that we might be carrying something. Illness is a fact of human life. But with a child who was showing symptoms THAT DAY, I think it's irresponsible to take that child out and expose others, especially young children and babies, to a serious illness. And while viral croup is generally mild, it can be serious in babies and young toddlers especially. Sick children belong at home.


----------



## Asiago

I agree. BTW, I would have made the same decision as you, so would many other parents.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JudiAU*
> 
> They are made because your behavior "made" their behavior look bad.
> 
> In fact, they made poor choices for the health of their sick kid and the store of others.


----------



## mommyofmakayla

I don't know if I would still go to the party if I were you. If you are that concerned (not saying you don't have a reason to be concerned, u do). There may be other kids that are carrying virus' that have no other symptoms and don't know ityet.


----------



## newmothermary

This should be a non-issue as far as I'm concerned. Your children are at a good risk of contacting croup should you go to this party, so you don't. I don't see a problem here.


----------



## Renee Green

*Is croup contagious?*


Yes. Croup is contagious.
Croup can be spread through sneezing and coughing. Germs can be picked up from tabletops and fingers.
Children with croup are most contagious during the first days of illness.

*How is croup treated?*


If your child is having trouble breathing, there are simple things you can do to help.
There should be no smoking in the house if your child has croup.
Stepping out into the cool night air may help your child breathe.
Putting a vaporizer or humidifier in your child's room may help him breathe.
Put the humidifier close enough to your child so that his hair gets damp after a few minutes. If it is a warm-mist humidifier, make sure it's far enough away from him so that he won't get burned.
You can also run hot water in the shower and close the bathroom door. Sit with your child in the steamy room for 10-15 minutes.
Keep your child calm. It will be harder for him to breathe if he is upset.
You can clear a stuffy nose with salt-water drops (1 teaspoon of table salt in one cup water). Gently suction out the nose with an ear bulb every few hours.
Your child should drink plenty of clear liquids.
Quiet play is best. Running around can make the cough worse.
You may want to sleep in your child's room to keep an eye on his breathing.

*How long does croup last?*


Croup usually lasts for 2 to 3 days.
A wet cough with mucous may last for 1 or 2 weeks.
Infants and children may return to school or daycare if they feel better and don't have a temperature.
You don't need to keep your child home from school because of a lasting cough.

*How can croup be prevented?*


Little can be done to prevent the spread of infection in your house.
Children who come into contact with croup will probably get a sore throat or cough.
Coughing helps get infected mucous out of your child's airways. Do not use cough medicines to stop the cough.

*When should I call the doctor?*


Go to the emergency room if your child is drooling or has trouble breathing for more than 20 minutes.
Go to the emergency room if your child has blue lips, sucks in his chest with each breath, or is losing consciousness.
Go to the emergency room or call the doctor if you believe something is caught in your child's throat.
Go to the emergency room or call the doctor if your child is breathing very fast.
Call the doctor if your child has an earache, fitful sleeping, or becomes increasingly grumpy.

Call the doctor if your child has a fever over 104 degrees F (or 40 degrees C) or a fever that lasts more than 5 days.

*Quick Answers*


Croup is an illness of the respiratory system.
Croup can be caused by either a viral or bacterial infection.
Croup can cause a barking cough and troubled breathing.
Croup is contagious. It can be spread through sneezing, coughing, and direct contact.
Inhaling moist air can help your child breathe easier. Use a humidifier, steam the bathroom, or take your child in the night air to help him breathe.
Croup usually lasts for 2 to 3 days.
Children who come into contact with croup will probably get a sore throat or cough.
Call the doctor if you have questions or concerns about your child's illness.

*References*


----------



## Renee Green

*Is croup contagious?*


Yes. Croup is contagious.
Croup can be spread through sneezing and coughing. Germs can be picked up from tabletops and fingers.
Children with croup are most contagious during the first days of illness.

*How is croup treated?*


If your child is having trouble breathing, there are simple things you can do to help.
There should be no smoking in the house if your child has croup.
Stepping out into the cool night air may help your child breathe.
Putting a vaporizer or humidifier in your child's room may help him breathe.
Put the humidifier close enough to your child so that his hair gets damp after a few minutes. If it is a warm-mist humidifier, make sure it's far enough away from him so that he won't get burned.
You can also run hot water in the shower and close the bathroom door. Sit with your child in the steamy room for 10-15 minutes.
Keep your child calm. It will be harder for him to breathe if he is upset.
You can clear a stuffy nose with salt-water drops (1 teaspoon of table salt in one cup water). Gently suction out the nose with an ear bulb every few hours.
Your child should drink plenty of clear liquids.
Quiet play is best. Running around can make the cough worse.
You may want to sleep in your child's room to keep an eye on his breathing.

*How long does croup last?*


Croup usually lasts for 2 to 3 days.
A wet cough with mucous may last for 1 or 2 weeks.
Infants and children may return to school or daycare if they feel better and don't have a temperature.
You don't need to keep your child home from school because of a lasting cough.

*How can croup be prevented?*


Little can be done to prevent the spread of infection in your house.
Children who come into contact with croup will probably get a sore throat or cough.
Coughing helps get infected mucous out of your child's airways. Do not use cough medicines to stop the cough.

*When should I call the doctor?*


Go to the emergency room if your child is drooling or has trouble breathing for more than 20 minutes.
Go to the emergency room if your child has blue lips, sucks in his chest with each breath, or is losing consciousness.
Go to the emergency room or call the doctor if you believe something is caught in your child's throat.
Go to the emergency room or call the doctor if your child is breathing very fast.
Call the doctor if your child has an earache, fitful sleeping, or becomes increasingly grumpy.

Call the doctor if your child has a fever over 104 degrees F (or 40 degrees C) or a fever that lasts more than 5 days.

*Quick Answers*


Croup is an illness of the respiratory system.
Croup can be caused by either a viral or bacterial infection.
Croup can cause a barking cough and troubled breathing.
Croup is contagious. It can be spread through sneezing, coughing, and direct contact.
Inhaling moist air can help your child breathe easier. Use a humidifier, steam the bathroom, or take your child in the night air to help him breathe.
Croup usually lasts for 2 to 3 days.
Children who come into contact with croup will probably get a sore throat or cough.
Call the doctor if you have questions or concerns about your child's illness.

*References







*


----------



## Lisa1970

I don't even know if croup is contagious. Through the years, when one of my children got it, none of the others did. It was always just that one child, not the others. I would actually not worry about it at all.


----------



## katelove

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renee Green*
> 
> *How is croup treated?*
> 
> 
> If your child is having trouble breathing, there are simple things you can do to help.
> There should be no smoking in the house if your child has croup.
> Stepping out into the cool night air may help your child breathe.
> Putting a vaporizer or humidifier in your child's room may help him breathe.
> Put the humidifier close enough to your child so that his hair gets damp after a few minutes. If it is a warm-mist humidifier, make sure it's far enough away from him so that he won't get burned.
> You can also run hot water in the shower and close the bathroom door. Sit with your child in the steamy room for 10-15 minutes.


This is out of date I'm afraid. There is no evidence that steam or humidification helps croup and it isn't recommended anymore.

Croup is contagious as some PPs have mentioned. The most contagious period is the first couple of days of fever and cough.

OP, I think you're right not to take your kids to the party. I think I'd do the same thing in your position.


----------



## lovepickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *katelove*
> 
> This is out of date I'm afraid. *There is no evidence that steam or humidification helps croup and it isn't recommended anymore.*
> 
> Croup is contagious as some PPs have mentioned. The most contagious period is the first couple of days of fever and cough.
> 
> OP, I think you're right not to take your kids to the party. I think I'd do the same thing in your position.


Having a baby gasp for air be relieved by a steaming bathroom is evidence enough for me. The humidity helps a great deal. This year my friend who is a maternity nurse had a baby and when her daughter was suffering from croup she steamed to relieve the symptoms. An inflamed and congested airway benefits greatly from steam. I have well informed doctors and it is still recommended.

Why all this activity in an old thread?


----------



## IngaAnne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lovepickles*
> 
> Having a baby gasp for air be relieved by a steaming bathroom is evidence enough for me. The humidity helps a great deal. This year my friend who is a maternity nurse had a baby and when her daughter was suffering from croup she steamed to relieve the symptoms. An inflamed and congested airway benefits greatly from steam. I have well informed doctors and it is still recommended.


I've been told by several different sources to use cold air for croup (also well-informed individuals). It's better at reducing the inflammation (hot can cause swelling). It seems like a cool mist (rather than a hot steam) would be best, it's just obviously harder to make cold steam with just a shower. When my son had croup, we tried the steamy bathroom prior to contacting anyone. However, when I got an emergency nurse from the children's hospital on the phone, she told us cold air was much better. At the ER of another hospital, they also told us to use cold air. At our followup visit with the ped, she also told us cold air was best.


----------

